#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Router Huawei 2630E

## jdprevedello

Pessoal, tenho um router Huawi 2630E com duas Ethernet e um serial para 4 Links de 2Mega. ou seja 8Megas.
Estou com um pouco de dificuldade para configurar o mesmo. Alguem poderia dar uma mão?

Tenho 3 Links de 2Megas com a embratel, 4Megas estão em um Cisco 2601 e os outros 2Megas estao em um Cisco 2500. Quero ligar todos juntos... como funciona o balanceamento? Tem como balancear os 6Megas?

Valeu...

----------


## marcelovoax

Amigão quanto ao seu roteador infelizmente eu naum posso ajudar pois os comandos de configuração devem ser diferentes, mas eu dizendo minha situação axo que pode ateh te ajudar.
Aqui no provedor onde trabalho temos 4 links de 2MB com a embratel, e esta tudo ligado em um roteador 1721 com 2 WIC de 2 T ou seja no roteador tenho 4 interfaces seriais de 2 MB cada, e o balanceamento funciona perfeito e naum tivemos que configurar nada no roteador pois o balanceamento eh todo feito pela embratel, apenas tem que configurar cada serial com seu devido ip e adicionar as rotas de cada circuito e o balanceamento todo a embratel, logo vc configurar no seu roteador apenas as seriais com seus devidos ip e rotas e liga pra a ambratel pra balancear todos os circuitos.
espero ter ajudado

----------


## jdprevedello

Obrigado pela dica marcelo... eu queria fazer também uma politica de priorização de Voz nesse router. Você usa alguma coisa do tipo na sua rede?
Obrigado

----------


## marcelovoax

amigao infelizmente naum uso nenhum tipo de qos para voz sobre ip

----------


## mistymst

Cara para balancear voce precisa concentrar em algum ponto, o maximo que um router consegue é balancear as suas seriais. logo voce so vai balancear o que estiver saindo do roteador, so posso te ajudar com cisco, apesar do huawei ser muito parecido mas so vendo o help dele na hora.
quanto a implementacao de qos tem inumeras maneiras de se fazer isso... nao tenho receita de bolo pre pronta, mas no site da cisco tem muito material explicando bem.

----------

